# Think I'll try this with the 090AV..... :)



## RenaisSAWnceMan (Jul 28, 2011)

Insane Chainsaw Hedge Trimming Stunt Video


----------



## mattfr12 (Aug 3, 2011)

it looks like to me thiers no chain on it because i dont see much stuff getting cut or when it hits the ground the bar isnt hoping around from the chain digging in.


----------



## murphy4trees (Aug 3, 2011)

You'd hope there is no chain, BUT some stuff was getting cut and a bar w/o chain would not cut much of anything.. He was handling the saw mighty carefully as it came to a stop.. I liked the lawn-mower-on-a-stick... Not this one though..


----------



## freddude23 (Apr 19, 2012)

Think I'll try this with the 090AV-- wow this is great. Hope you could make it. I want to know also.


----------

